# COntrolador mtd2007f motor bipolar



## albertomagana (Mar 26, 2009)

Primero, saludos a todos los de la comunidad, la mayoría de las veces que tengo dudas con google los resultados apuntan a este sitio por lo que decidí registrarme y tratar de aprender algo jeje  ops: 

Bueno, les cuento que he estado "destripando" impresoras que o no funcionaban o eran obsolotas con el fin de obtener la base para un péndulo invertido, el clásico sistema de control, no es mi área pero me gustaría realizarlo como proyecto en una clase de arquitectura, entonces encontré una base de impresora, el cabezal con un motor pap bipolar con un controlador MTD2007F, estaba pensando sacar unos cables de las patitas correspondientes, en la hoja de datos vienen varias entradas http://www.datasheet4u.com/download.php?id=522792 

http://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mtd2007dd.jpg

phase A, I0A, I1A

phase B, I0B, I1B

según el diagrama la combinación de los bits I0 I1 da cuatro posibles valores de corriente de salida, 100%, 70%, 40%, 0%, pero en la entrada (es entrada) Phase A o B qué creen que signifique, llegué a controlar otro motor con el L298, tenía 4 entradas para hacer las combinaciones, pero aquí nadamas hay 2, hay una tabla de verdad



Según esto están separadas las salidas, parecido al L298 
por lo que la tabla de verdad corresponderá algo así:

A | B |  1 | 2 | 3 | 4| 
0 | 0 |  0   1   1   0
1 | 1 |  1   0   0   1
1 | 0 |  1   0   1   0  
0 | 1 |  0   1   0   1

siguiendo esta lógica y combinando siempre I0A/I1A o con los de B para máxima corriente no logro mover ni un paso, si estoy mal en el planteamiento de la lógica qué será la entrada que requiere en el diagrama dice que la entrada es de "CPU o Gate Array", lo que está alimentando la lógica es la salida del puerto paralelo (pienso controlar con Labview) estoy seguro de que es suficiente la salida ya que lo he probado con varios integrados y no tengo problemas, además de que usé el mismo Vref del PCB donde está el integrado, qué me recomiendan? alguien ha trabajado con este controlador?


----------



## albertomagana (Abr 7, 2009)

Bueno, logré moverlo en modo "Full Step" donde la corriente está al 100% en todos los pasos, pero sucede que los pasos son muy bruscos (demasiado bruscos, no se comparan con la operación normal de la impresora) por lo que traté de usar un tipo de "Half Stepping" pero aún así no logro una operación suave, estoy usando labview para mandar un dato por el puerto paralelo con un delay variable entre cada paso, estuve probando y el valor más chico del delay para no trabar el motor es de 0.0005ms, pero esto no influye, aunque sea muy amplio el delay entre pasos las transiciones son muy bruscas, qué podrá ser, el controlador nadamas tiene esas entradas y según la hoja de datos es la única lógica de entrada que necesita, qué otra técnica de control implementará la impresora para lograr movientos tan suaves y rápidos?


----------



## XoChe (Jul 17, 2011)

Hola.

Sé que este post es un tanto antiguo, pero planteo la pregunta por si alguien ha utilizado este integrado para mover un bipolar.

Yo no conozco este integrado pero tengo varios de una impresora laser y lo quiero utilizar para mover un bipolar para poder mover el rodillo del fusor dicha laser para poder realizar pcbs. Sólo me interesa mover el motor todo el tiempo para poder pasar dicha pcb por el fusor. Podría usar otro motor (unipolar) pero me es imposible sacar el piñón del eje.

Por favor, si alguien pudiera cederme un esquema electrónico con las señales que me hacen falta para que este integrado me mueva el bipolar.

Muchas gracias.


----------

